# Denon AVR-3806 Fun



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi you DBSTalkers. I spent the better part of today trying to figure out why my DirecTV HR21-200 would not work when I selected 5.1 audio but would work on 2.0 audio over HDMI. Well, as it turns out, the AVR can get confused. It got so confused that both HDMI in ports would not recognize 5.1. Also, to fix my setup (since I cross setup between my DVRs and AVRs) I placed the component video and optical audio from my AVR-5805 on the AVR-3806, and to my amazement the component video was not working, it seems this silly AVR-3806 got confused on two of the component video ports too. BTW, this is the short version. The point is, if you ever run into AVR confussion, write down your setup and initialize the microprocessor so that the AVR will no longer be confused. I chased my tail a couple of times today hunting this down...but now all is well in Mrs. and Mrs. Smiddy's house. 

If you are an owner and wondering, look up Initialization of Microprocessor in the Table of Contents (there is no index in my manuals) for informaiton on how to do your model. Don't look up Reset or AVR Reset or Reset Microporcessor, the key word is Initialization (page 60 for the AVR-3806).


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Smiddy,I have a Denon AVR-2808CI. I will have to check mine out.

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3526.asp


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Button Pusher said:


> Hey Smiddy,I have a Denon AVR-2808CI. I will have to check mine out.
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3526.asp


That's a nice unit! I recommend not doing this willy nilly since you may have a complex setup already which will require making a lot of notes on those items. 

Your's is in page 50 and _is_ called reseting the microprocessor. [ARGH!] :lol:


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

smiddy said:


> That's a nice unit! I recommend not doing this willy nilly since you may have a complex setup already which will require making a lot of notes on those items.
> 
> Your's is in page 50 and _is_ called reseting the microprocessor. [ARGH!] :lol:


Thank you.Yeah resetting the Microprocessor sounds like something I only want to do as a have to case.

I have wires running everywhere if you can imagine.:lol: My wife just shakes her head when she sees it all.


----------

